# Surf & Turf (Solo Bear Style)



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2019)

*Surf & Turf *(Solo Bear Style)


Mrs Bear had a meeting, so I had to fend for myself for Supper.

So since she doesn’t eat Seafood I decided to have a little tail, while she’s away.
We also had two leftover slices of uncooked Pork Roll, so I figured I could do both in the same pan.

So I removed the Tail Meat from the shells first, then got the Pork Roll started to add a little extra flavor to the Tails.
Then I threw the tail meat in with some butter on that side of the pan.
Everything was done about the same time, so after adding some Mustard to my Roll, I plated it all.

This was a very nice little Supper, just right for a Lone Bear.

Thanks for looking!

Bear

A couple of 4 ounce tails, on sale @ $5 each:







Free At Last---From their shells:






Sharing a nice warm bath:






Won't be long now!!






Like Hot Dogs, this Pork Roll calls for Mustard:






All Done:






All Plated:






Bear's Supper:


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 18, 2019)

Great looking meal flying solo!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 18, 2019)

We like those little lobster tails too.
My wife likes to use them in one of her stir fry recipes.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jun 18, 2019)

This reminds me of the McSurf + Turf AKA fish sandwich and cheeseburger from Mickey D's.


----------



## gary s (Jun 18, 2019)

Dang, a Lobster and Bologna sandwich  

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Great looking meal flying solo!




Thank You Much!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 18, 2019)

Hmmm!  Lobster and Bologna.  Never would have thought of that, but it looks great.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> We like those little lobster tails too.
> My wife likes to use them in one of her stir fry recipes.




Thank You SHS !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 18, 2019)

When the wife is away , Bear will play...
Looks pretty darn good fending for yourself.
Like


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 19, 2019)

Derek717 said:


> This reminds me of the McSurf + Turf AKA fish sandwich and cheeseburger from Mickey D's.



Thank You Derek!!
This was Much better than Mickey D's.
I never even heard of a "McSurf".

Bear




gary s said:


> Dang, a Lobster and Bologna sandwich
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 19, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Hmmm!  Lobster and Bologna.  Never would have thought of that, but it looks great.




Thank You!!
Yup---That's what looked back at me when I opened the Fridge.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 19, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> When the wife is away , Bear will play...
> Looks pretty darn good fending for yourself.
> Like




Thank You Much!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 19, 2019)

@NormsEgg ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 20, 2019)

@Steve H ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 20, 2019)

You can have the pork roll I'll take the tails. But it made an awesome meal for the Bear.

Warren


----------

